# Cheap venues wedding/ Glasgow / north lanarkshire



## shazney22

Hey people does anyone know where I could get a cheap wedding for under 2k planning on setting a date for 2014! Some tips would be nice as for planning a wedding! As I don't wanna be panicking in the last few months lol giving myself a good time frame! Xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

2k is about our budget, were South Glasgow/South lanarkshire border.
Stick to a basic registry wedding, itll give you more money to put into the venue.
Depending on when you get married you could try a nice summer maxi dress rather than a proper wedding dress? I was going to do this then saw a dress i liked too much :lol:


----------



## honeybee2

Im not sure anywhere will be taking on for 2014 weddings yet hun?? xx


----------



## tmr1234

As huney seid i dont think and where is booking that far ahead yet


----------



## shazney22

Ok yeh I've looked mostly this year and 2012 but any idea where is a reasonable wedding in those areas?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Rutherglen is reasonable if you can get there, simple registry wedding for £177 then all you gotta do is find a venue.
The one we picked is costing us £390 for hall, dj and a 60 person buffet (at £4 a head)


----------



## Miss_d

were getting married in the bently hotel in motherwell, approx £1500 thatsd for a 3 course meal for 28 people and 3 rounds of drinks and the buffet for 100 people at night time and the hire of the cerenomy room and room for evening reception.


----------



## lynne192

what about cumbernauld new town hall? when its done up can look lovely? we used to live in cumbernauld but now live in bearsden but getting married up north. there are soo many places in that area but unsure about the prices as within the next 3 years prices will go up again.... have you thought about contacting some local hotels? or community halls etc? of the top of my head i can't think at the moment but know there are a few places which might be nice? depends where in NLC your based.


----------



## shazney22

Funny u say tht Lynne am in Cumbernauld but pollokshields burgh hall looks fab! I'm gonna check it out on Sunday. What's Cumbernauld new town hall like inside? I registered ma daughters birth in there but only saw office bits. There's some park in trying to look for in Cumbernauld online for photos but can't find it again as it looked lovely for photo opportunities xx


----------



## lynne192

i have been to a few weddings through that way and if its dressed up nice it looks lovely, the new town hall and the reg office aren't the same building though you need to walk out the reg office to get to the new town hall but they are right next to each other, can get alot of good pictures, they used to suggest going up to cumbernauld house to get pictures taken as cumbernauld fields etc are get wedding photo oppertunity... 

anyways i thought it was pretty nice we just don't need the space and don't want to travel miles that way when we have found somewhere nice up north we like. we're considering walking half the west highland way getting married at the bridge of orchy hotel then walking on to fort william :D


----------



## johnnyfreud78

I am getting married in this summer, I want to do my wedding in some unusual ways like I was studying about unusual wedding venues since 3 days and collected alto of information about it.


----------

